# 65 GTO pictures



## rbpwrd240 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanx for the help and support so far, here are some pictures. I havnt been working on this project in a while so im hoping this will get me going.

Ramirez Racing specs are in the 2007 section and the new pics are in the 2008 area. 
Thanx, enjoy


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

rbpwrd240 said:


> enjoy


sweet! Love those `65s


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Enjoyed the pictures, was that an original "heater delete" car?


----------



## rbpwrd240 (Mar 19, 2007)

Um actually i have no idea if it is a heater delete car originaly. How can i find out what factory options it came with?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

rbpwrd240 said:


> Um actually i have no idea if it is a heater delete car originaly. How can i find out what factory options it came with?


PHS online can provide you with the original build sheet for a fee of around $50.


----------

